# Do I need to go big



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I just purchased a Jayco 28.5RSTS fifth wheel. GVRW 10995. Plan to tow it about 12-15 times per year. Longest trip would be Houston to Las Vegas for example. Only one long trip per year. The F250 with a 6..2L looks like it would tow this weight well. Or, the real question, should I go big ($$$) and get a diesel? This is my first towable RV. Other than the fifth wheel, I have no plans to tow anything.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

PassingThru said:


> I just purchased a Jayco 28.5RSTS fifth wheel. GVRW 10995. Plan to tow it about 12-15 times per year. Longest trip would be Houston to Las Vegas for example. Only one long trip per year. The F250 with a 6..2L looks like it would tow this weight well. Or, the real question, should I go big ($$$) and get a diesel? This is my first towable RV. Other than the fifth wheel, I have no plans to tow anything.


I would look at the pin weight the GVRW is not the governing number for moving from F-250 to the F-350. As far as going to the diesel its up to you but in the event you plan on towing in beyond the flat lands then you'll not like the results of the gasser.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Your F250 will work just fine.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Neighbor was towing his similar trailer with a Tundra, and just moved up to the F250.....

He said it made a difference, and was happy


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I love my diesels for towing


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You want the diesel for what you're planning to do. You're looking at almost twice the torque.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

For towing once a year, I would go gas. Three quarter or one-ton of course. I just bought a 6.4 Hemi Dodge it is a beast. But I only tow once or twice a year now...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

JimG said:


> For towing once a year, I would go gas. Three quarter or one-ton of course. I just bought a 6.4 Hemi Dodge it is a beast. But I only tow once or twice a year now...


Agree 100%, but not for a trip to Vegas and back, plus the other 15 trips a year. That's lots of towing!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

SSST said:


> Agree 100%, but not for a trip to Vegas and back, plus the other 15 trips a year. That's lots of towing!


I agree with this, And that's a statement coming from a gasser owner


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I towed a Cougar 28SGS 5th wheel the same size with a 2500 GMC with 6.0 gas and 3.73 rear axle ratio. It did OK around here on flat land. Took it east to the Smokey Mountains and it was working hard. Screaming high RPM uphill being passed by everybody including 18 wheelers. Then I would pass them all back going downhill. I just couldn't handle the engine screaming and the stress of all the constant passing and repassing. Got back home and bought a F350 diesel. Then a bigger trailer. Then a new RAM diesel. Then a cabover. Then a RAM diesel dually. 
Go bigger than what you think you need the first time.


----------



## RiversideFun (Oct 12, 2018)

Diesel is the only way to go, especially if going up any hills. The thing most people never calculate is how much junk you fill the travel trailer with . Water weighs 63 pounds a square foot, so ice, fresh water, holding tanks alone add a lot of weight , now add guns ammo beer, food, tools, soda, food, and before you realize what happened you got 2000 pounds of stuff .


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

SSST said:


> Agree 100%, but not for a trip to Vegas and back, plus the other 15 trips a year. That's lots of towing!


Yup.... Been out to Vegas. I don't think I'd enjoy hauling that rig through the mountains with a gas motor.

It'll do it, but it'd be much more enjoyable and easier with a diesel. It wouldn't break a sweat.

Better yet.. step your game up to a Duramax/Allison


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

With a gasser you are probably looking @ 7-10 mpg that is lots of stops other than that 
I wouldnâ€™t think twice about a 6.2 being capable
But a diesel would surely be less stressful mentally and physically if you get heavy headwinds


----------



## flapjack (May 1, 2012)

Get the 1 ton because you just never know. Or, if you don't mind the constant up and down shifting go with the gas, if you want a constant rpm and constant gear get the diesel. 10k lbs is not much for a diesel but a lot for a gasser. If you decide to get a bigger trailer (and most do at some point) then you're already set up for it with the 1 ton deez.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Appreciate all of the comments. I just downsized from a 40 motorhome to the 28.5RSTS Jayco fifth wheel. I do believe this will be my final RV. Purchased a 2017 F250 Lariat, 6.2L, 4X4 for the tow vehicle. Compared to my Ford Edge and other 1/2 ton trucks I'm previously own, this is a beast from my view. To quote the President, "This is huge."


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Congratulations. Looks like a good choice and bet youâ€™ll be real happy. Although I Drive a Dodge 350 a f250 is a workhorse. Should be no problem at all towing and stopping. The stopping part is important and hard to achieve with a undersized vehicle. Best of luck


----------



## Rholub34 (Sep 5, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and get the diesel and never look back. It will eliminate the headaches. I tow my 40ft fifth wheel with ease. A dually wouldnâ€™t be necessary as I got out of mine and went back to the single wheel. These new fords do everything with ease!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't only look at the weight of the trailer but you must also consider everything you will be packing. It all adds up pretty quick.


----------



## Fish to Hunt (Feb 3, 2019)

F450!!!!!!! Enough said


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I too was shopping for a more efficient tow vehicle for our 32' bumper pull. I initially started looking for a 3500 SRW, and I couldn't decide between a gasser or a diesel either. I felt the 3500 was too much, but I didn't have to question whether or not my vehicle could tow anything safely. Plus the prices are basically the same. Like the saying goes: It's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. Of course, the irony is I ended up with a 2500. No 3500's in the style I could live with.


----------

